# Negotiating price with breeder



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Please forgive me if this is a taboo topic. But are most breeders' prices set in stone? Or is purchasing a Maltese like a car or home?


I don't want to be disrespectful to the seller but want to know what the norm is.


thanks,


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are looking for a male, right? They are usually cheaper, around $1,000 for a male from a reputable breeder. The breeder will often reduce the price if the puppy is a little older as it's difficult to hang onto a sexually mature male.

I'd suggest you contact Tina of It's Magic Maltese. She is a member here. Her puppies are very reasonably priced.

http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/index.html


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687011


> Please forgive me if this is a taboo topic. But are most breeders' prices set in stone? Or is purchasing a Maltese like a car or home?
> 
> 
> I don't want to be disrespectful to the seller but want to know what the norm is.[/B]



We are talking about little lives, not material things. Once again, we have given you information for 8-months now.

And I don't mean to be disrespectful to you, but why are you not taking the advice already given?


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

8 months? I just started asking two days ago. I think you may have mistaken me for someone else.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Chris, you've been posting since April. I remember you well as you stated you were a maltese
convert thanks to your g/friend. 
We're just a little confused that after all this time you are asking these questions that we've
discussed often on here and we thought you had read. 

Reputable breeders usually ask the going rate for a dog that's within the age of going to a new
home. I know you all got your first maltese a lot less than they go for now, but if you want 
health and standard you will pay more so you have less heartache, disappointment and vet
bills in the end.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Eight Months Ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=33465&hl=


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Please view my posts... I came here a while back to intro myself and dog. I haven't posted in months. I thought this place would be a good start for research on getting a new pup. I could understand the frustration with the newbie questions if they were the same ones over and over again. I thought I was asking legit questions.


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 11 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687102


> Eight Months Ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=33465&hl=[/B]



I made one comment that I wanted another dog. Are you telling me I've been here researching and asking questions for eight months? Are you serious? 

I'm trying to take the high road here, but I'm a little disappointed that a regular like yourself is trying to run off someone new who is genuinely interested in this breed and has lots of questions. Valid ones at that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 11 2008, 12:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687103


> Please view my posts... I came here a while back to intro myself and dog. I haven't posted in months. I thought this place would be a good start for research on getting a new pup. I could understand the frustration with the newbie questions if they were the same ones over and over again. I thought I was asking legit questions.[/B]



I do remember your posts. Also reviewed them. I stand by what I said. You were given excellent information 
eight months ago. Along with the search feature, along with recent advice.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

personally, I think it differs from breeder to breeder (like everything) Some breeders would rather not negotiate while others might. I dont' think there is any 'set' rule but if you would like to barter the price, be prepared for some not quite enthusiastic responses! To me, if someone was trying to barter for a lower price, I might take that as a sign that they can't really afford the upkeep on a puppy and a more suited home might be better.


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, Stacy!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 10 2008, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687110


> To me, if someone was trying to barter for a lower price, I might take that as a sign that they can't really afford the upkeep on a puppy and a more suited home might be better.[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :goodpost: 

Just my two cents. Obviously we all know that with dogs, you pay more than just what the sales price is on the pup (what with vet fees, food, etc.). If you can't afford to buy a dog from a reputable breeder, then a rescue would be so much better for you, the pup and your wallet. I bought Dini from what I was told was a reputable breeder, only to find out that they were also puppy brokers as well- do I regret buying her? No, I love her to death. But I do now know that there are caveats to what may be there for her in the long run health wise. She is only 1 year old and who knows what we'll run into later on. I do know that at this point I would pay whatever cost it took to keep her healthy and happy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687011


> Please forgive me if this is a taboo topic. But are most breeders' prices set in stone? Or is purchasing a Maltese like a car or home?
> 
> 
> I don't want to be disrespectful to the seller but want to know what the norm is.
> ...



See, what you are having difficulty understanding, is the pricing set from a good responsible reputable breeder. There is no such thing, as getting a bargain discounted maltese. 

To be honest, I want you to keep coming back and asking every and any question that you have....as I understand, that there are folks out there, who can't wrap there heads around the cost of a very well bred maltese. 

My husband, who is the most genours man on the earth, had a great deal of sticker shock. No, he was not going for a $500.00 maltese, but he too, had difficulty comprehending the higher end cost. Not sure he still gets it and I do understand everyones frustration, but I would much rather you keep coming here, and you keep asking what you came up with, and the loving people here will help you out. 

You are not alone, there are a great deal of people that were shocked at the pricing, and thought we were crazy, but that is because, they are in the dark, and haven't been down the roads that a lot of us have been. So we share what we have learned by our past experiences.

That's not to say, that someone who is quoting a higher price, is reputable, as my husband and I did run into some, that we felt, we did not want to contribute to the misery that we saw.

Price, was always the last thing that I wanted to discuss. Usually there is an exchange of questions, about me, and I, about them. Ask for vet references.

To me, it's similar to adopting a child. You are not going to try and get the cheapest child, or bargain down their adoption fee. There are cost to bringing a child into this world. The gyn visits, the birth, and all that goes with it. Also, prior to adopting a child, you would consider, "can I afford all that the child needs (health care, food, bedding, emergency unknowns...)

Adopting a maltese, is right along those lines. You can not believe the cost and care, that reputable breeders incur to ensure, they are bringing the healthiest maltese into this world, to better the breed.

*Edit: I also want to add, that sadly, 3MaltMom, sees the end result, of purchasing a fur-baby without all the necessary information that you need and knowledge that you should have. Some people think they got a deal, in purchasing a fur-baby at a lower cost, bring the baby home, and can't deal, or won't deal with all the negative complications that are known to arise. Listen to her very wise words, they come from heartfelt, painful, seen way too much, experience*.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: I would ask any and all questions until you are satisfied with any and all the answers.
Wish I would have 3yrs ago, before I knew what I know now.  
Good Luck To Ya!! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687011


> Please forgive me if this is a taboo topic. But are most breeders' prices set in stone? Or is purchasing a Maltese like a car or home?
> 
> 
> I don't want to be disrespectful to the seller but want to know what the norm is.
> ...


This is an interesting question..To be honest, when I was looking, I never bargained the price. I actually never thought about bargaining the price neither. When the breeders told me the prices I just nodded..lol..I just didn't think it was appropriate to bargain b/c dogs are not material things like cars, etc..Doggies are suppose to be part of our family and they are living beings. And since the breeders do spend a lot more than money (like time, labor, basically things and costs we dont see ) to care and raise these puppies, I didn't think it was my place to bargain or negotiate. But, lets say you visited a breeder, and just so happen to fall deeply in love w/ a puppy and need a little wiggle room in the price, you probably can discuss it w/ the breeder and be sincere about it. That breeder might be able to help you, if he/she sees you are really sincere and love the doggie- Just my guess. Hope that helped!


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess it's just the salesman in me. When you have customers who always want to negotiated price with you, it's gonna rub off!  

Thanks,


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Yea, I know. I think your question was an honest one. I don't know why I didn't think of it when I was looking. But then again, I was never ever good w/ bargaining (for anything) anyways so I think it has a lot to do w/ personalities too. I hope you find the furbaby of your dreams for your family!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was looking for a Maltese puppy I had a set price in mind that I absolutely could not go over. Maltese are expensive compared to some other breeds, so I really suggest saving up if you can and adopting a great dog from a reputable breeder. The waiting game is advisable for this breed. 

Several breeders advised me that if I liked their puppies and wanted to do business with them, they would accept a deposit for a puppy immediately and then when I had saved up enough money, I could pick out a puppy at that time, when one was available. I "interviewed" several breeders in various price ranges. I never thought about negotiating a price because I thought that the prices seemed very fair, according to the specific breeders, the bloodlines, etc. 

Due to a nice member here on SM, I found a breeder in my price range - a reputable smaller breeder, not one of the "top tier" breeders that you hear about all the time, but one with dogs that are as gorgeous as any of the "top lines", IMO. My puppy has excellent blood lines, her temperament is wonderful, medical issues are minimal, and the breeder couldn't have been more gracious. I think it took me about 3 months to find my puppy, which was actually much sooner than I expected. 

I think that the reason why you may experience comments of frustration here is that there are many of us who have seen firsthand the heartbreaking results of impulse buying, or bargain hunting. Don't take it personally. A Maltese or dog lover in general, who sees firsthand, hears about, or cares for some of the thousands upon thousands of abused, neglected or thrown away dogs grows sensitive about responsible buying, and rightly so. I wish you the best and I hope you find your perfect puppy like I did.


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nikki- thanks for explaining. That makes sense.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In addition to everything else that's been said, most top breeders have long waiting lists for their puppies. You can sometimes get an older puppy that they've been holding for show and decided that they want to place as a pet. Those prices are usually discounted because of the dog's age.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687402


> In addition to everything else that's been said, most top breeders have long waiting lists for their puppies. You can sometimes get an older puppy that they've been holding for show and decided that they want to place as a pet. Those prices are usually discounted because of the dog's age.[/B]


Just out of genuine curiosity, which breeders have waiting lists?

Maybe it's because of the economy right now and people not being able to afford a Maltese because of it, but it seems as though many of the top-tier breeders (Rhapsody, Ta-Jon, Pashes, Chrisman, Angel, etc.) don't have a waiting list at the moment.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 11 2008, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687501


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 10:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687402





> In addition to everything else that's been said, most top breeders have long waiting lists for their puppies. You can sometimes get an older puppy that they've been holding for show and decided that they want to place as a pet. Those prices are usually discounted because of the dog's age.[/B]


Just out of genuine curiosity, which breeders have waiting lists?

Maybe it's because of the economy right now and people not being able to afford a Maltese because of it, but it seems as though many of the top-tier breeders (Rhapsody, Ta-Jon, Pashes, Chrisman, Angel, etc.) don't have a waiting list at the moment.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for asking that question. I've been wondering too, about long waiting lists.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It's usually for the girls that there is a waiting list for. Before I adopted KCee I was in communication with two breeders which I was considering getting a little girl from. One breeder told me she had a mom with a litter due within that month. I was put on the list for a little girl from that litter. Then KCee came along. :blush: Case closed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had specific requests when I purchased Soda so his breeder "wait listed" me until she had a good match. I'm very glad I waited as he's perfect.


----------

